

Microsoft manager charged with insider trading - samspenc
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/19/5228410/microsoft-brian-jorgenson-insider-trading-sec-charges

======
Splendor
Link to the SEC press release:
[http://www.sec.gov/News/PressRelease/Detail/PressRelease/137...](http://www.sec.gov/News/PressRelease/Detail/PressRelease/1370540525813#.UrNU1GRdXLH)

